# Metriclima or Cyno



## stallion811 (Sep 2, 2019)

Purchased as Metriclima "Maison reef" or Cyno Gallireya "white top". The first pic both actually look identical, the one on the left is a truer color of blue. The 2nd pic is the dominant fish in the tank. While he looks washed, mostly he is whitish as a base color. All show black stripes extending into the dorsal. Ventrals on all 3 are not full black. almost like a white strip then a black strip.





I'm assuming I got "lucky" and got 3 male Maison Reefs LOL. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

stallion811 said:
 

> Purchased as Metriclima "Maison reef" or Cyno Gallireya "white top"


I am confused...these are 2 different species. Which were they sold to you as?


----------



## stallion811 (Sep 2, 2019)

I bought 3 of the Mets and 4 of the Cynos(all juvies). Unfortunately I had to mix them for a few months(now they are grown). I need to get my stock straight. I just cant ID them as I'm not a huge Mbuna guy. Need to ID the 3 in the pics.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That is tough to guess just based on that, they are so similar. To take a weak guess I would say the upper right fish in the fish pic might be the Met. The Zebra Maison reef should get bigger, and the mouth might look wider.


----------



## stallion811 (Sep 2, 2019)

Yeah those 2 in the top pic actually look identical in person. Its the 2nd pic, horrible as it is, is the one that is almost white at times. I really do believe I have 3 males all of the same genus. But they never fight....a bit of chasing, but thats it. I'm assuming they are the 3 Metriclima Maison reef I bought.....Just happened to get all males. Nothing has held yet but a yellow lab, and I have synos growing.....and I'm not stripping fish. Guess its gonna be a waiting game.


----------



## stallion811 (Sep 2, 2019)

I went back and found my shipping invoices. I had purchased 1M/2 unsexed Metriclima Chilumba(Maison Reef) and a group of 4(1M/3F) Cyno Afra Gallireya(white top). Obviously they were too small to sex 100%, but supposedly sellars are guarantee sexing?

Anyway after further awareness of the tank, I'm 99% sure all are male. I do believe pic 1 are the 2 "Maison reef"(they both look identical in person). Tending to think the dominant fish in pic 2 is an Afra.

Only thing that "confuses" me a bit is the pectoral fins. All have a White/black stripe situation. I thought "Maison Reef" tends to go all black? Could just be an age thing?

Anyway thanks for your help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do not put any faith in sellers claims to be able to sex juveniles...or even to be able to sex fish at all unless I know the vendor.

IDK about the maison reef appearance at different ages.


----------

